# apistogramma cockatoo



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get these ?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Try Finatics, Mike often has them


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

carl said:


> Try Finatics, Mike often has them


Where's that ?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Aceman21 said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > Try Finatics, Mike often has them
> ...


Finatics is on Dixie north of the 401 on the west side, Google Finatics to get his address or call him at 9055651232


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

carl said:


> Finatics is on Dixie north of the 401 on the west side, Google Finatics to get his address or call him at 9055651232


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

big als newmarket has some right now. Pretty steep tho if i remember correctly


----------

